

India court blocks Bayer generic drug appeal - hemantv
http://www.thehindu.com/business/Industry/generic-drug-makers-get-a-boost-from-sc-ruling/article6689370.ece

======
hemantv
just to give some perspective

Rs 8880 = 141.751 US Dollar

Rs 284000 = 4533.486 US Dollar

